# zoom gordo 1000 forks adjustment



## jackhandy (6 Dec 2012)

I recently bought a rather pretty, fairly old but practically unridden, Saracen Blaze full susser:
It's fitted with Zoom gordo 1000 upside-down forks, which worked fine until I took it offroad for the first time yesterday, when they locked up on me. I twiddled the adjusters & they freed ok for a few yards, then locked again.
I know zilch about suspension forks, other than they go up and down, so would be grateful for any help: Do they have a lockout, maybe and, if so, where should I look for it? Or do they need dismantling and servicing? Is there anywhere I can look for more info. on fork maintenance?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drago (6 Dec 2012)

Blimey, USDs. Strip and service sounds the way forward.


----------

